
The future is messaging › Steve Jenson's blog (2007) - federicoponzi
http://saladwithsteve.com/2007/08/future-is-messaging.html
======
coldtea
> _Sam Ruby and Tim Bray have each picked messaging systems as a trend to
> watch in the future. In particular, they are naming Jabber /XMPP as
> something to watch._

Yeah, that went well...

